# i have recovered from dp...



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

well these are the steps i took from my doctor they are:

-whenever you get that "feeling" just distract yourself from it.
-always be productive, sitting infront of the tv isn't going to help
-being on the computer for long periods of time is also not good

and they actually worked for me, i now am aware of everything around me and i feel so great!! just try these steps for a few weeks and see if this helps you!!.


----------



## HopeFloats (Dec 22, 2005)

Glad to hear that..good for you!


----------

